# Angeln auf Mallorca



## Zander-Hander (20. Januar 2003)

Liebe Angelkollegen,

im Juni 2003 werde ich meinen Urlaub auf Mallorca verbringen (in der Bucht von Palma ). Hat irgendwer ne Ahnung, was wo zu dieser Zeit auf welchen Köder beißt? Ich bin für jede ernsthafte Antwort dankbar.

Gruß

BeeZee


----------



## marca (21. Januar 2003)

Hallo Zander-Hander,
ich war letztes Jahr auch auf Mallo.
Hatte mir auch eine ALte Rute mitgenommen um ein wenig zu angeln.
Habe das in kleineren Buchten mit Felsküste gemacht.
Das ganze hatte was von Köderfischangeln.
Gefangen habe ich alle möglichen Meerbrassen und Goldstriemen. Schön mit Weißbrot anfüttern und als Köder ein winziges Stückchen Tintenfisch am 16er Haken.
Man sollte die Kampfkraft solcher Fischchen nicht unterschätzen.
Nach ein paar Schnurbrüchen habe ich mir in einem Spanischen Angelladen 16er Haken gekauft und die waren an 0,25er Schnur angebunden! Die wissen schon warum.
Alles in allen war das unterhaltsames angeln mit einer schön bunten Strecke.
Ob sich mehr und vor alle größeres auf Mallo fangen läßt, weiß ich nicht.
Wenn ja, denke ich , nur mit &quot;großem&quot; Aufwand.
Vor ein paar Jahren,fällt mir gerade ein, sah ich in der Bucht von Palma, vor Illetas, ein großes Rudel jagender Delfine. Umsonst sind die ja nicht da.
Hoffe Dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben.

MfG
marca


----------



## Zander-Hander (21. Januar 2003)

Danke, Marca!

Dachte mir schon, dass von Dir was kommt! Wird hoffentlich schon irgendwas gehen! 

Gruß,

BeeZee !!!


----------



## marca (21. Januar 2003)

@ Zander-Hander.
Wieso haste Dir gedacht, dass ausgerechnet von mir was zum Thema kommt?

marca


----------



## Zander-Hander (21. Januar 2003)

Yo, Marca!

Hab Deinen letztjährigen Board-Verkehr bzgl. dieses Themas gecheckt!!!

Gruß,

BeeZee


----------



## Fishbuster (7. Februar 2003)

In Mallorca gibt es den Ballermann aber keinen Ballerfisch.
Wer ein bischen Thun fangen will, muß zur entsprechenden Zeit nach Menorca. Noch besser für dicken Blauflossenthun
ist die Mafiainsel Sizilien. Da kann man im Sommer und im Süden der Insel gut fangen. Petri Heil


----------



## TommyD (12. Februar 2003)

Hi
Also allgemein kann man sagen das man am Mittelmeer am besten mit kleinen Fischstückchen und Brot gut fängt. Felsigen küstenstrecken und am Hafen wirst du da einiges Fangen vorallem Meeräschen sind dort häufig anzutreffen.

Gruß:
_____TommyD


----------



## Asger (12. Februar 2003)

Hi,
da das Wasser meistens sehr klar ist, mußt Du ein bißchen für die Tarnung tun: dünnes Vorfach, Futterwolke ...
Mit schwerem Blinker vom Ufer klappt es auch auf die größeren Raubfische - aber nur wenn etwas schlechteres Wetter ist oder die Gischt den Fischen die Sicht vernebelt. So habe ich Bernsteinmakrelen und Pfeilhechte von der Steilküste erwischt (allerdings bei Cala Ratjada im Nordosten). Auch nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit gehen die Pfeilhechte am Ufer an den Blinker.
Viel ERFOLG!
Asger


----------

